# Turn Signal Mirror Questions??????



## pmilian01 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi to all,

I have a 2009 Routan SE and I replaced the side mirrors for the mirrors with the turn signal incorporated. The thing is that they do not work and do not know the correct sales code.

Has anyone beed able to installed one and make them work? and how? 

I work overseas and I have to take the Routan to a Chrysler dealer instead of the VW one, but I do have to tell them what to do since here they do not sell the Routan here.

Any advise??????????


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

I wish I had an answer for you. I want to put on the silver mirrors with the turn signal as well. Please let us know what you learn.


----------



## Mr Wonder (Mar 16, 2006)

+1. My wife whacked the right side mirror and I need to replace it. Where did you buy your replacement from and how much was it?


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

Based on the sales code question, I'm going to assume that the wiring harness has the correct wiring already in place, yes? So just energizing the circuit is needed? Try a Chrysler dealer first. They seem to handle these kind of things more than VW. Please let us know how you make out.

Pmilian, I just reread your post and noticed you would take it to a Chrysler dealer anyway. As the Routan is a Chrysler, they should have no problem with it. Seeing that you are overseas, and that there are Chrysler dealers there, Do you have any experience with the diesel Caravan. We were hoping VW might import the diesel van from Ontario, where it is built, here into the U.S.

EDIT: The diesel van is built in Windsor, Ontario, Canada (as are all Chrysler Town & Countrys, Dodge Grand Caravans, VW Routans, Chrysler Grand Voyagers, and Lancia Grand Voyagers), but the diesel engine is a VM Motori CRD from Italy.


----------



## Breef (Oct 21, 2011)

*Sam issue with turn signal mirror*

I've got exactly same issue. My 2010 Routan was for 2 days in the VW shop. They figured out the code to load 'SLE', though they were not able to activate. They contacted a Chrysler dealer, and they could acces the code. Although when I brought my car to the Chrysler shop they mentioned they were not able to load the code because my VW VIN will not be recognized. So.... catch 22.
I just contacted VW USA customer Service, I think there should be a VW fix.

Any progress on your side?


----------



## wrxin (Jan 8, 2012)

To the top! Any update from the folks trying to get the turn signals to work?


----------



## bond007pr (Jul 10, 2006)

I just posted this same question in another thread(sorry). I've spotted a set of these, and apparently the wiring is there inside the mirror, but do need VW dealer to activate with sales code???...


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

bond007pr said:


> I just posted this same question in another thread(sorry). I've spotted a set of these, and apparently the wiring is there inside the mirror, but do need VW dealer to activate with sales code???...


 
My reply in your other thread: 

The SEL Premium mirrors need to be activated(VIN update with the sales code), there was a guy on here trying to do it, not sure how he made out. 

Previous thread 

Your best bet is to contact your dealer with ALL the info first.


----------



## Artem (Dec 26, 2012)

I tried activating the mirror turn signals at a dealer today and they were unable to accomplish. If someone has the know-how, please share.


----------

